# For those still hunting watch your step!!!



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

For those afield yet this spring be careful.. Warmer temps bring out the snakes.. In the recent warm snap I ran into the two snakes pictured below, a timber rattler and a Masasauga.. Just take your time watch your step and snake boots are a great investment.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Bees are more of a concern! Lol


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol no worries in MI! Massassauga aren't deadly to people. Only cause death of tissue near the bite and sickness. I do hate bees though!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to constantly deal with a Bears fan and multiple Packers fans....dealing with snakes is nothing.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ded,

How many Turkeys so far?

Old


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

One of my buddy's stepped as a masasauga a couple years ago mushroom picking, felt something under foot and jumped back, good thing it was cold out.

It was in the field trial area, freaked him out worse than it did the snake.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Fabner1 said:


> Ded,
> 
> How many Turkeys so far?
> 
> Old


Have not had time to pick up a gun. Couple more clients and I will b done and may buy tags. I have one bird here on cam with my name on it if I do not kill him with a client. If I kill out here may hit Nebraska or hunt back home for a day or two.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Goats are worse than snakes.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Snakes sleep in the trees down south. I saw seven cottonmouths like this in a 50 yard stretch. You'll stop fishing if one of them falls in the boat with you, I've seen it happen.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

One of my fellow guides is in the hospital he took a bite to the hand from a prairie rattler :sad:


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I finally made it out today for my initial equipment shake down... Tommy still lives! I purchased a pair of Redhead 1600 gram side zip snake boots last year. Too hot for Turkey but real good for Deer with my Thermacell heated insoles. I have since purchased a non- insulated pair and wore them today, perfect!... both pairs work well to help for more stable footing as I age and become more unstable. I also sprayed down with Sawyers and did not find any ticks... yet!

Jim


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheLionsFan said:


> I have to constantly deal with a Bears fan and multiple Packers fans....dealing with snakes is nothing.


Lol my username is in context to FRED BEAR...do I need to change that?? Lol


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

TheBearFan89 said:


> Lol my username is in context to FRED BEAR...do I need to change that?? Lol


Haha, you should be good. As long as your avatar doesnt change to a picture of Jay Cutler lol.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have seen lots of Garters! They act real vicious when you pick them up sometimes! 

I wouldn't want to be bit by a Massasauga no matter what and I am not immune deficient or a small child!

Snakes don't scare me! Used to take Garters to School with me in my pocket. 

I have a friend who's Wife has an irrational fear and he kills everyone she sees! What a shame.:bloos:

Old


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Timber rattler in Michigan?

I came face to face with a small Massasauga yesterday when crawling up on a gobbler strutting in a field. No biggie, he went about his business and I went about mine.

I grew up in Kansas where rattlers are a part of life....glad I don't have to deal with them here (for the most part).

Chris


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Tom now that it seems you have overcome your fear of snakes maybe you can start to guide in Texas or Louisiana !


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

clattin said:


> Timber rattler in Michigan?
> 
> I came face to face with a small Massasauga yesterday when crawling up on a gobbler strutting in a field. No biggie, he went about his business and I went about mine.
> 
> ...


clattin, fellow ex-Kansan! 
Have to swap stories sometime! I grew up in South Central Kansas (Wi****a) but went all over the state pretty much. 

Cooperheads and Prarie rattlesnakes were abundant. Used to go to Oklahoma for the roundups every year. Waynoka OK

So according to the dnr, the massasauga is the only indigenous poisonous snake in Michigan. They have been protected since 2002.

There are no timber snakes here. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61219--,00.html


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Sweetwater snake roundup.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

ok. i have to do it. lmao! there are only massassauga rattlers in michigan, we do not have any other poison variety of snake..no cotton mouths. what we mistake for cotton mouths is , though ultra aggressive, a non poisonous water snake.

but the advise is still sound, even though probably not lethal, stepping on a rattler could end up being a very painful experience.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

jem44357 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I finally made it out today for my initial equipment shake down... Tommy still lives! I purchased a pair of Redhead 1600 gram side zip snake boots last year. Too hot for Turkey but real good for Deer with my Thermacell heated insoles. I have since purchased a non- insulated pair and wore them today, perfect!... both pairs work well to help for more stable footing as I age and become more unstable. I also sprayed down with Sawyers and did not find any ticks... yet!
> 
> Jim


i have been wearing a pair of the snake boots (not insulated) for years!!! not because im scared of snakes, but the support, tick repelant and a tall non rubber waterproof boot. great ankle support.


----------

